# Wargames Factory under new management.



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Seen this on the Wargames Factory facebook page. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wargames-Factory/334302786058?ref=ts

_I understand there has been a change in ownership of Wargames Factory. Can you advise how Wargames Factory will handle pre-existing orders and pre-orders? Is your release schedule for new figures still valid?



*Wargames Factory *An official announcement is forthcoming. It will be posted on the Wargames Factory home page and re-posted here. Instructions for orders paid for but not received will also be posted. Sorry to be cryptic; we will make everything right._

This company has been struggling lately, it will be interesting to see what will come of it.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

It's a shame that man, I got a load of zombies off them last summer and they're pretty funky like. Hope they pull through, the guys who worked there seemed like decent blokes and always answered queries/emails.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well who ever has taken over seems to have waved the magic wand as my "distributor" has sent me a news letter saying that after months of waiting they have finally got hold of some wargames factory zombies, i may even add them to the site as they could become collectors items if things dont pan out.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

New information has surfaced in the take over of Wargames Factory. It appears they have been sabotaged from the inside. Tony Reidy was the original owner and founder of Wargames Factory. He recently released this statement to the Chinese company who have overtook them.



> Tony Reidy has asked that we publish the following letter:
> 
> 
> Wai Kee Hui - if your true intention is to salvage this company and pay back the debts - you have started down the absolutely wrong path.
> ...


Howard Whitehouse, whom I have corresponded with, had this to say.



> A week ago I was fielding many, many queries from customers who wanted to know where their orders were. The fact of the matter was that the orders were all packed and ready to go, but that the new 'general manager' had emptied the bank account that would have paid for the shipping. Tony was able to scrape together some cash to ship the goods, but then the whole account was frozen by the representative of the Chinese partner.
> 
> I got a call saying that I didn't have a job anymore. Since I hadn't been paid in a month, this wasn't great news.
> 
> ...


Seems Lonnie learned something while being formerly employed by GW.:so_happy: Nice move asshole. Might never get the shock troop heavy weapons, commander, and cavalry I wanted.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

So people that have purchased product from WF haven't received what they payed for/received their order extremely late due to the irresponsibility of the new Chinese owners?

That could lead to some serious lawsuits.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad i bought the Greatcoats when i did!


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

New management has released a statement concerning Wargames Factory.



> TO THE WARGAMES FACTORY COMMUNITY,
> Clearly this company has been experiencing operational difficulties. Our concern is that these issues are affecting the company's ability to follow through on commitments and obligations to both our customers and our vendors.
> 
> Please be aware that the new Wargames Factory team has been and will continue doing everything in our power to put the situation right.
> ...


My favorite part is where he threatens to sue you, kinda like Weird Al. They also removed the forums from the main page. Sort of "out of sight, out of mind."


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They have/had potential, but they never seemed to complete any of their ranges, the only ones i got from them were the celt set and i wasn't that impressed.

The greatcoats look like they could be a nice range, but they needed to produce other troopers, so commands, elites and heavys (the 40k player in me speaking there)

Hopefully they'll sort themselves out. Removing forums is a double edge sword, they cut off their most active supporters, whereas all information will arrive on the web, you can't be an ostrich in the web 2.0 world


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Barnster said:


> They have/had potential, but they never seemed to complete any of their ranges, the only ones i got from them were the celt set and i wasn't that impressed.
> 
> The greatcoats look like they could be a nice range, but they needed to produce other troopers, so commands, elites and heavys (the 40k player in me speaking there)
> 
> Hopefully they'll sort themselves out. Removing forums is a double edge sword, they cut off their most active supporters, whereas all information will arrive on the web, you can't be an ostrich in the web 2.0 world


I agree. The idea was to use input from the customers to influence the final product. Now, input isn't going to happen. They are censoring any and all who dissaprove or dissagree with what they are doing. Oh well, I won't be buying from them anymore. Like you said, had potential.


----------

